# Danish oil on IPE?



## kooldecker (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey everybody, hope all your holidays (whichever you choose to celebrate) were absolutely safe and joyous! I have a question about finishing IPE. I am finally on a project for the wife after a long break with no shop time whatsoever , a bath caddy. and I am using IPE , and I have sanded it to about 400 or so and it looks great, but I would love to put something on it just to make the grain pop a bit. I was wondering if I jut wipe on wipe off some Danish oil, if it would stay there and dry properly. this is my first time working with it, and it proves to be a worthy adversary in all aspects of working it lol. I am assuming the finish would be no less difficult. any help that anybody could give me would be greatly appreciated. thanks for your time!


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Danish oil is mostly varnish. Take a scrap piece wipe it down with mineral spirits or lacquer thinner then apply your danish oil. I think you will find it dries fine.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

I made a small box from Ipe a few years ago. I simply used a few coats of oil (Liberon Furniture oil I think) and it still looks great.


----------

